# Xbox 360 vs PS3



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Currently have a PS2 which I haven't touched for over 12 months but as I now have a plasma tv and decent surround sound system I thought I might see if I can get interested in gaming again.

Kind of games I like are Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, Halo, Call of Duty - you get the picture.

So which is the better machine to buy, or is there nothing in it? I think I saw that the Xbox has dropped in price recently?

By the way - feel a slight sad case as I'm 39 and still thinking about console gaming   . Anyone older than that still play?! :?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

ps3 all the way 360 going backwards now that blu-ray is the winner over hd-dvd


----------



## LB (May 14, 2002)

I had an Xbox which I only used as a DVD player. Got rid of my 10yr old CRT for a new 32' LCD, so I thought I'd try the PS3. I got it mainly for the cheap blue-ray, which is fantastic, but the games I'd sampled are equally amazing. I would say though that my old Xbox controller is far more comfortable than the PS3 one.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> ...By the way - feel a slight sad case as I'm 39 and still thinking about console gaming   . Anyone older than that still play?! :?


 :lol: :lol: Well in that case I must be sadder than a sad thing then as I'm 59 in a couple of months. :wink: (my excuse is that I'm young at heart!)

I've got a Wii and a PS3, totaly different machines for totaly different game play, I chose the PS3 over the Xbox because of the BlueRay player but primarily for Gran Touismo. I don't think that one console is better over the other to be honest - although I'm sure there will be many who would not agree with that. Just look at the games you want to play and see what machine they are available for and then get that machine. Of course, you could get both as both are easy to get on eBay now. :roll:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

alexasTT said:


> ps3 all the way 360 going backwards now that blu-ray is the winner over hd-dvd


2 questions:

1) What's that got to do with gaming?
2) "going backwards" by what metric exactly?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > ...By the way - feel a slight sad case as I'm 39 and still thinking about console gaming   . Anyone older than that still play?! :?
> ...


Cheers Graham! I did see your Gran Turismo 5 Prologue thread and assumed that as you have an RS4 you're probably not 20!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, XBOX requires annual subscription Â£50 for online play & does not have wireless built in. Wireless adaptor Â£60. 
PS3 has wireless built in & no subscription. If cost is important.
Hoggy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy - I hope you're not paying Â£50! Amazon is Â£35 and RRP is only Â£40 for a 1 year gold subscription!

Don't forget you're getting a much enhanced on-line experience for that though. For example, forthcoming GTA IV, released simultaneously on 360 and PS3, will have extra downloadable missions available _only_ on 360. From what I've seen of friend's PS3s, the marketplace stuff (videos, games, films) is much more mature on the 360 too.

If "cost is important" I'd suggest taking a look at the relative base cost of the console! 40Gb PS3 - Â£285 on Amazon right now. 120Gb 360 Elite - Â£250, and of course 360 ownership starts at about Â£150 for a core system, or Â£190 for a 20Gb system.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Like for like the PS3 will probably have the edge over the slightly older 360 now, but as always there will be PS3-exclusive titles and 360-exclusive titles... the only way to ensure you're not missing out on the best games is to have one of each! 

Personally I prefer my 360 controllers as I fell a little short-changed with the PS3 ones which look and feel no different to my PS1/2 ones. Having said that, I hardly play with either because I have the Wii for "instant gratification" games and a PC for first-person shooters. Say what you like, but I still prefer a mouse and keyboard for these - I'm too old skool to re-learn how to play FPS games on a control pad! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Clived, Yes I only paid Â£40 for gold sub, thought I paid Â£50, didn't know about Amazon though. Have 120Gb Xbox live.
Hoggy.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

What you want is PS3 and Warhawk. Hours of endless mindless fun.


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all
my sons got a 360 and a lot of his friends have PS3's
and they are always arguing which one is the better, I think its a personal choice.
My son has played the new Rainbow six on both his 360 and his mates PS3 and he says that the 360 looked better( might have been the TV it was on) 360 games are a bit cheaper as well.
I prefer the PC myself , but thats getting a bit overlooked at the moment by game makers.

Paul


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I am a 360 kinda guy myself


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Xbox 360 is the Audi TT of the gaming world. Great performance but reliability problems :lol: :lol: :lol:

There are a lot of problems with them, so much so microsoft has extended the warranty on one type of failure to 3 years. My sons 360 just failed out of warranty for a different issue.

I'm sure the PS3 will be indestructable just like a Toyota Hilux :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

why do these new consoles have big hard drives?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks all 

Yes - as per p1tse, what's the benefit in paying extra for a larger hard drive on these machines?

Also - I hadn't particularly considered playing online. Is this an invaluable part of the 'gaming experience' these days, or do plenty of people just play with themselves (as it were :wink?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

360 all the way!! Call of Duty 4 online is one of the best games around.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> Xbox 360 is the Audi TT of the gaming world. Great performance but reliability problems :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There are a lot of problems with them, so much so microsoft has extended the warranty on one type of failure to 3 years. My sons 360 just failed out of warranty for a different issue.
> 
> I'm sure the PS3 will be indestructable just like a Toyota Hilux :lol: :lol:


I think that's slightly over exagerated :? The fact is the Xbox has sold alot more units than the PS3 and if you look at the % of units sold against warranty claims yes Xbox will be ahead but only due to the earlier console problem of which I have one with no problems. take out those initial units sold in the first 3-4 months and reliability is as good as the PS3.

I've owned both and sold the PS3 1month after buying,
online game play is better on the Xbox end off!
PS3 didn't offer me anything i couldn't get on the Xbox
cost of the Xbox is cheaper.

Don't fall for the BD hype if you want a BD player buy one if you want a console buy one :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Also - I hadn't particularly considered playing online. Is this an invaluable part of the 'gaming experience' these days, or do plenty of people just play with themselves (as it were :wink?


I hadn't even considered playing online until i tried Warhawk and i have to say i'm hooked. It just brings a new element to gaming imo. Can't comment on difference between xbox and ps3 online cos haven't tried the xbox. The fact that the PS3 is free online is a big plus though.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Whack01 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all
> ...


Work on the basis that XBox Live is miles ahead of the equivilent PS3 online and you can see Â£40 isn't alot :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I have to go Xbox, however I am saying this on the opinion of a friend. He has had/does own all consoles, and has since day 1. We dont have a PS3.

Friend says he no longer turns the PS3 on (until last week when Rockband for the PS3 arrived from the US :wink: - but he generally only buys games for Xbox)

Gaming recommendations:

Shoot em up: COD4/Gears of War (single player or online - both fantastic)
Fun - Guitar Hero (great family entertainment)

Consoles are fun. It is hard to convert from keyboard to console, I ran a Counterstrike server for a few years, but worth it in the end. Reduced amount of cheats is much more satisfying.

To be honest, whatever you get will be fun and the graphic quality will be equal to a PC if you have a reasonable quality TV.

Hey next year something better will be out so take the plunge and enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And u r never to old to game, >40 and still lovin it [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

360 for me, online gaming is great and not to be missed mate. Don't like the feel of the ps3 pad but other than that there isn't alot in it.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ZX Spectrum 48k, better than that ZX81 rubbish. :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

clived said:


> Hoggy - I hope you're not paying Â£50! Amazon is Â£35 and RRP is only Â£40 for a 1 year gold subscription!
> 
> Don't forget you're getting a much enhanced on-line experience for that though. For example, forthcoming GTA IV, released simultaneously on 360 and PS3, will have extra downloadable missions available _only_ on 360. From what I've seen of friend's PS3s, the marketplace stuff (videos, games, films) is much more mature on the 360 too.
> 
> If "cost is important" I'd suggest taking a look at the relative base cost of the console! 40Gb PS3 - Â£285 on Amazon right now. 120Gb 360 Elite - Â£250, and of course 360 ownership starts at about Â£150 for a core system, or Â£190 for a 20Gb system.


As regards the various 360 consoles, is the core system good enough or better to go for the 20Gb system or Elite? Are the wireless controllers a must have and, if so, I guess the quick charge packs are also the way to go?

Will be using it on a 42" plasma with 5.1 surround sound if that makes any odds.

TIA


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends how much you intend to use the HardDrive mate for downloading demos, vids or storing pictures etc.

Plug and play charge kit is well worth getting. I also bought a vga cable rather than the standard one they give you as its meant to give a better picture.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

p1tse said:


> why do these new consoles have big hard drives?


You can get masses of downloadable content on xbox live such as demos and 
videos which you can save to the hard drive.

You can also copy music cd's onto it and listen to them while you are playing games (or so my son says, I never get the time, plus he always kicks my arse on COD4 and Halo 3!!)


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Xbox 360 is great for gaming. Lots of titles, online play is great.

Wireless controllers are a must, so much neater than having wires everywhere. I'd say the 20gb HDD is a must. Otherwise you need a memory pack to save games, levels, accomplishments etc (so I believe) and when new levels and cars etc are released for games, its easy to just download them onto the HDD.

The elite would be a nice buy, just for the addition of the HDMI output. Also you can output in 1080p if your TV supports it.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Xbox 360 is great for gaming. Lots of titles, online play is great.
> 
> Wireless controllers are a must, so much neater than having wires everywhere. I'd say the 20gb HDD is a must. Otherwise you need a memory pack to save games, levels, accomplishments etc (so I believe) and when new levels and cars etc are released for games, its easy to just download them onto the HDD.
> 
> The elite would be a nice buy, just for the addition of the HDMI output. Also you can output in 1080p if your TV supports it.


Cheers prt225TT - ah, I was assuming you could connect via HDMI on all of them? I need to look into it a bit more.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Nope, its usually component, but can still output in 720p or 1080i... picture quality is great. I recently lent my friend my xbox, hooked it up to a sony 32" lcd, non-HD and the picture quality to me was shocking. My plasma will display 1080i and the definition is stunning, allowing you to snipe enemies further away on COD4 :twisted:


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

Defo the 360  . Better variety of games and i only recently went online and was hooked... when i get the time


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

Defo the 360  . Better variety of games and i only recently went online and was hooked... when i get the time 

Leon


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Direct comparison with a same game of same tv. COD4.

PS3 had the edge, it was marginal though. It was little things like the amount of rain, and the behaviour of paper blowing in the wind. I guess this is the PS3s power. The 360 stuttered on occasion which was noticable. The PS3 did stutter too, but to a lesser extent and only when there were multiple players, airstrikes all happening at once. This is online of course.

On single player, both were smooth, but again the PS3 seemed to handle more on screen at one time, also the texture mapping seemed weaker on some busier levels on the 360.

Part of the differences I saw will be down to generic coding allowing the game to be ported to multiple systems (ie game not optimised for either system). But still it is the only comparison possible at the mo.

For online gaming, PS3 does not have quite the service of 360. But get it in perspective, once you are in a game there is no difference, who cares how you got there!! plus it is free!. Although the Xbox live is better than PS3 it is not a better 'gaming experiance' once you are online; I think it important to be clear on the distinction.

PS3 is definately a better machine, I'd be surprised if anyone questioned this. But! and it is a big but, I can see the 360 as being a slightly better package: 
Pros
>Slightly cheaper initial outlay (only slightly though, when including wireless adaptor and XBox live sub)
>More games available (although be concious of exclusives missing, Grand tourismo....)
>Better online service (between games, and at a price)
>Xbox TV will be out soon.
>Online gaming integrated with PC gaming.

PS3 Pros
>More relaiable console
>Free online service
>Better graphics (marginally)
>More potential (the PS3 exclusives over the next 12 months could be quite impressive)
>If you have owned PS, PS2, I'll be honest you will much preffer the PS3 to Xbox


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> >If you have owned PS, PS2, I'll be honest you will much preffer the PS3 to Xbox


I had a PS and a PS2, brother owbed xbox and always preferred the play station.

Now have my 360 and have played on the ps3 several times I got to say I'm happy with my choice.

I don't know whether you had the 2 tvs together when you played COD4 because I've played single player and multiplayer on both consoles and the difference was negligible. There were areas where I even thought the xbox looked better but maybe its my imagination.

Might still buy a ps3 for Metal Gear as this is possibly my all time favorite game.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Hark said:


> I don't know whether you had the 2 tvs together when you played COD4 because I've played single player and multiplayer on both consoles and the difference was negligible. There were areas where I even thought the xbox looked better but maybe its my imagination.
> 
> Might still buy a ps3 for Metal Gear as this is possibly my all time favorite game.


Both consoles to my HD Sammy. So, didnt have both games up side by side as it were (only 1 tv), but in quick succession. There really wasn't much in it at all, I'd say it is difficult to be objective, but like I said the PS3 did seem to cope a little better. Makes no difference to gaming experience though. The main reason I enjoy the PS3 more is I prefer the control pad!! can't get more subjective than that!!!


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

Hark said:


> I had a PS and a PS2, brother owbed xbox and always preferred the play station.
> 
> Now have my 360 and have played on the ps3 several times I got to say I'm happy with my choice.


My scenario exactly. Would never go back to the crappy PS controller. My thumbs would hurt after serious gaming session :twisted:

Leon


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Unless there's a specific Xbox360 title you hanker after, PS3 is a no brainer right now - well, I think so, anyway. Games machine, Blu-Ray player and soon-to-be Freeview PVR. The PS store is due an overhaul in the not too distant future, as well.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Almost forgot to say. Sony have released a software update so the PS3 now supports Profile 2.0 for BD playback. An indication that you will not have an out of date BD player in 6 months time.

Try them both and make a choice. The truth is you will not be disappointed either way. Both are very good consoles.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you again for all the replies - as has been said, I don't think I'd be disappointed with either but as a PS1 and 2 owner it sounds like I need to check out the controller on the Xbox as I've never used one before.

One further question - I connect to the internet wirelessly on my PCs with an Orange wireless router but my connection speed is truly shocking. I'm talking 320 Kbps download and 364 Kbps upload. If I watch a video on YouTube or whatever it stutters and stops and starts. Am I right in assuming this would render any online gaming useless or is that irrelevant? :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Thank you again for all the replies - as has been said, I don't think I'd be disappointed with either but as a PS1 and 2 owner it sounds like I need to check out the controller on the Xbox as I've never used one before.
> 
> One further question - I connect to the internet wirelessly on my PCs with an Orange wireless router but my connection speed is truly shocking. I'm talking 320 Kbps download and 364 Kbps upload. If I watch a video on YouTube or whatever it stutters and stops and starts. Am I right in assuming this would render any online gaming useless or is that irrelevant? :?


Yes. :-(


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Not good is it? :evil:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Not good is it? :evil:


Orange are the worst ISP ever. They have am an unlimited option with fair usage policy. But they don't tell you how much would set you over. They don't give you any way to monitor your usage. They count up and downstream into your usage. As it turns out 40gb is the limit and if you hit it they send you a letter warning that if you don't cut back they will throttle your bandwidth. However, it doesn't matter if you do or don't, they throttle you within a week anyway. They reduce your speed to 50k/swc down for three months. Then if you have cut back ( of course you have at that speed) they lift the restriction but you're on a warning now and any further transgression past 40gb will see your speed permanently cut. But, they don't give you anyway to monitor usage. Only becuase I know someone at had office did I skip the three month throttle period but I am now on a no warning no notice instant throttle should I go over with jk way to know my usage.

Rant over. My point is, maybe your account has been throttled and you dont know? Orange are so totally shit they could easily do that without sending you the letter. A call to cs will tell you if you are restricted but no-one on cs can lift it. This I the remit of head office, who are, needless to say off the cs telephone circuit and you can't be transferred to them.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not good is it? :evil:
> ...


Thank you! I had already decided tonight to contact Orange and ask them what the fook's going on. If they can't improve my speed I'll cancel them - I might as well be on bloody dial-up!

I doubt my account has been throttled though - I'm often online but I hardly ever download anything. Or am I missing the point? :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Have been told there's very little difference between running a 360 on component or HDMI. Is this the case?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> Have been told there's very little difference between running a 360 on component or HDMI. Is this the case?


In general terms I have found decent component cables are more cost effective and better picture when running 720p or Full HD. Also, no HDCP with component so your don't have to wait for TV and source to 'sync up'.

I'd go with component. Not used HDMI from the newer Xbox though so I'm speaking generally.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Have been told there's very little difference between running a 360 on component or HDMI. Is this the case?
> ...


Or use VGA :wink:


----------

